# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2018)

That sounds interesting, and great let us know how that works out. I am very curious.


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 1, 2018)

now that`s thinking outside the pot !  I like it


----------



## motocrash (Jan 1, 2018)

Good idea.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

You could cover that all with a big cookie sheet to hold temps a little better maybe.
Might work ok..  That SV thing is getting a workout. Not sure how cheese gets made and if covering it will be possible.
Have fun!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 2, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

Sounds like a great project on a cold winter day!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

Pretty cool. :)
I would be hard pressed to find a place to store it for aging.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 2, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 2, 2018)

I would love to find a recipe for making  Pinconning Cheese like they make at this Williams Cheese place a couple hours north of me. They make it the same way as it was invented back at the turn of the century. 
Pinconning is a kind of Colby that you can also age like cheddar


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 5, 2018)

Please delete


----------

